# Die abgefahrenste Betrügermasche!



## carpathian87 (26 September 2012)

Leute lange habe ich gesucht doch fündig bin ich nicht geworden. 
Deshalb eröffne ich mal ein neues Thema. 

Im April stellte ich ein Macbook bei Ebaykleinanzeigen ein.Viele anfragen kamen doch die wollten alle schlechte Tauschgeschäfte gegen Bügeleisen oder sonstiges. 

Dann meldete sich bei mir ein User er habe interesse.Wir verhandelten den Preis.Er konnte ihn drücken. Letztendlich kamen wir bei 1110€ zum Zuschlag. Jetzt ging es darum wie der Kunde an meinen Mac kommt.Versand schlug er aus.Da das Macbook schon aus der Garantie war.Kein Problem.Er machte mir den Vorschlag ich solle Es zu seinem Schwager bringen.Der soll es Checken und dann mitnehemen. Bezahlt hat der gute 950 € per Überweisung und den rest also 160€ gibt es bei übergabe. Zur Sicherheit tauschten wir die Adressen.Falls es sich um einen Btrug oder defekte Ware handle. 

Klingt ja alles nicht schlecht. Ich wartete die Tage bis das Geld auf dem Konto war.Der Käufer schreib mich täglich 2 mal an.Es war ein Wochenende dazwichen ging also länger.Am Montag war das Geld dann auf meinem Konto und ich sagte dem Käufer am Mittwoch kann ich das MAcbook zu deinem Schwager bringen. Da er keinen Versand möchte muss er halt 2 Tage warten.Das Gefiel ihm nicht aber ich fahre auch nicht 50€ Sprit ins Land. 
Er willigte ein.Gab mir die Handynummer des Schwagers. 

Am Mittwoch traf ich mich dann vor dem Bahnhof mit dem "Schwager".Ich rief mehrmals die Nummer an.Mailbox.Ok warte ich halt bin ja früher da als vereinbart. 
Wie in einem schlechten Drogenfilm klopfte es an meine Autoscheibe.Sind sie der Herr mit dem MAcbook.Ich nickte stieg samt Macbook aus. 
Legte es auf aus Dach samt Karton und Zubehör.Eine Vorführung wollte er nicht.Ich zeigte ihm das keine Kratzer oder sonst was sind.Anschalten wollte er auch nicht.Er meinte er hat keine ahnung er ist nur der abholer. Sein handy habe er nicht bemerkt. 
Gut der Mann gab mir 160 € nahm den PC und verschwand. 

Soweit klingt die Geschichte wie man sie erleben möchte?! 

Vor knapp 3 Wochen ziehe ich einen Brief aus dem Briefkasten ich solle beim Polizeirevier vorsprechen. Ich rief an und fragte um was es ginge. Ja um einen Computer und 950€. Ich wurde Angezeigt wegen Betrug.Der Käufer hat seine Ware nicht erhalten. 

Ich schnappte mir die Emailverläufe usw und ging aufs Revier.Legte alles vor und las die Anzeige. Der Name des Anzeigenstellers deckte sich nicht mit dem Mann der mir das Geld überwies.Verwunderte mich schon sehr denn diesen Namen allein habe ich noch nie in meinem Leben Gehört. Ich bekam Akteneinsicht und sah einen Emailverlauf des anderen den ich nie verfasst habe oder gelesen habe. 
Es ging sogar um ein komplett anderes Macbook mit Garantie (stand so in der überschrift) 
Alle Texte unterzeichnet in meinem Namen. Desweiteren waren meine Kontodaten und meine Adresse Im Verlauf. 
Sehr merkwürdig. 

Ich machte mir meine Gedanken.Wurde vom Protokoll der Polizei begleitet und sagte das ich nichts unrechtes getan habe und wie ich die ganze Geschichte erlebt habe. 

Jetzt vor 3 Tagen war ich nochmals bei der Polizei.Wir überlegten wie es zu 2 verschiedenen Versionen kam. 

Der zündende Moment kam mir in der Nacht. Der eigentliche Betrüger ist der angebliche Schwager. 
Vorab die Adresse aus meinem Email Verlauf war ein Fake genauso wie die Handynummer. 

Der "Schwager" setzte in meinem Namen eine Anzeige ein.(Besaß womöglich nie ein Macbook.) 
Der Mann der mich angezeigt hat antwortete auf diese, 
überwies 950€ an mein Konto da der "Schwager" die Daten einfach kopiert hat.Das alles glaubwürig klingt noch meine Adresse. 

Ich war im glauben es ist alles ok und verkaufte mein Macbook somit für 160 flocken an einen Betrüger. 

Ich bin echt stinksauer.Ich meine ne Anzeige ist nicht so klasse. Der andere der mich Angezeigt hat tut mir voll leid. Der wartet immernoch vergeblich auf sein Macbook was der "Schwager" in meinem Namen eingestellt hat. 

Ich bitte euch nun achtet drauf wem ihr etwas verkauft.Lasst es euch schriftlich geben das er die Ware erhalten hat und lasst euch wenns sein muss den ausweis Zeigen.Macht ein Foto davon... 



Wie es nun weitergeht? Ich hoffe man findet dieses Schwein. Er muss sich ja mit meinem Macbook neu anmelden bei Apple was heißt die Seriennummer des Macs ist nun 2 mal registriert. Nun muss die Polizei den rest regeln.


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2012)

Klassischer Dreiecksbetrug.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2012)

carpathian87 schrieb:


> Er muss sich ja mit meinem Macbook neu anmelden bei Apple was heißt die Seriennummer des Macs ist nun 2 mal registriert. Nun muss die Polizei den rest regeln.


Die Polizei? Ja, sie wird es versuchen. Aber was solls, denn die Anmeldung ist das eine, die Standortbestimmung aber etwas ganz anderes. Zumeist landen diese Dinger dann auch noch im Ausland und oder die Macadresse wird auf wundersame Weise verändert. Alles ist möglich, nur das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht:


carpathian87 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man findet dieses Schwein.


Wenns ganz blöd läuft, dann hat das Teil wiederum jemand anders gekauft und der könnte genau so gut dein Nachbar sein, der von der ganzen Vorgeschichte nichts weiß.


----------



## Teleton (26 September 2012)

> Der andere der mich Angezeigt hat tut mir voll leid. Der wartet immernoch vergeblich auf sein Macbook was der "Schwager" in meinem Namen eingestellt hat.


Das kann noch Probleme geben. Da Du den Vertrag des Vertreters ohne Vertretungsmacht (§177 BGB) nicht genehmigen wirst (sonst müßtest Du ja liefern) besteht kein Vertrag zwischen Zahler und Dir. Der Anzeigenerstatter/Zahler hat also ohne Rechtgrund an Dich gezahlt und kann das Geld nach §812 (sog. ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung) von Dir zurückverlangen. Oder hat er den Namen des Betrügers angegeben? Dann wäre der als Leistender anzusehen und Euer Vertrag wäre Rechtsgrund für ein "Behaltendürfen". Wird also noch echt spannend.


Lecker, Bereicherungsausgleich/Kondiktion im Dreieckverhältnis, davon träumt jeder Jurist.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Lecker ... davon träumt jeder Jurist.


...da muss dann das eine Schaf an das andere Schaf zahlen und der böse Wolf kommt ungeschoren mit der Beute davon.


----------

